# Security in Campo



## steven1975 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi

We are looking for a place in the campo around Alhaurin el Grande and de la Torre, we have noticed that most people seem to have large guard dogs, is this a security issue, or simply a love of dogs?

Thanks

Steven


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

I live in the campo and have 2 rescue dogs. I really need them for security and they keep an eye on everything when I'm not here! There are lots of burglaries around here-and I think possibly in other campo areas.
The other point is that if you live in the campo you will possibly find dogs turning up at the gates looking for a home............... !


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

My daughter has 3 dogs in the campo.. she is isolated and feels safer plus they are of course good company, but this is not something that happens in Spain.. go out to isolated houses anywhere in the world and there are usually large dogs in the grounds,


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

steven_matthews said:


> Hi
> 
> We are looking for a place in the campo around Alhaurin el Grande and de la Torre, we have noticed that most people seem to have large guard dogs, is this a security issue, or simply a love of dogs?
> 
> ...



They have big guard dogs around here. But I think its more a precaution than a necessity. There is crime everywhere in the world, I wouldnt say this area (I am in the campo between AdlT and El Grande - L'Alqueria) is a particular danger spot at all!!! I went out yesterday and left my bedroom/balcony door open nearly all day. However, a friend of mine had some jewellery stolen form her house, but the thieves were well organised and knew what they were looking for.

However, the guard dogs do bark a lot, especially at night so not only are they a good deterrent, they're a bloody nuisance!!!!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## steven1975 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, we are hoping to find somewhere in the campo, and have seen a couple of places, it just seemed that everywhere had guard dogs and we didn't know whether to believe the agent when they said crime wasn't a problem. I understand that there is crime everywhere and we will be carefull.

We have 2 labradors who'll bark if someone comes near so we should be fine.

Steven


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

steven_matthews said:


> Thanks for the replies, we are hoping to find somewhere in the campo, and have seen a couple of places, it just seemed that everywhere had guard dogs and we didn't know whether to believe the agent when they said crime wasn't a problem. I understand that there is crime everywhere and we will be carefull.
> 
> We have 2 labradors who'll bark if someone comes near so we should be fine.
> 
> Steven


Spain does have the third lowest crime rate in Europe (only Greece and Portugal are lower) - so perhaps the guard dogs are an effective deterrent! it's also quite normal to have bars on all the windows. 

Lots of people where I live keep dogs for hunting; mainly terriers and _podencos_ (Andalusian hounds), but also _galgos_ - small greyhounds - which are used for (illegal) hare-hunting. Often they are kept locked up all week and only taken out at weekends. After about six months my brain learned to shut out the sound of barking and howling, and now I don't even notice them!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Spain does have the third lowest crime rate in Europe (only Greece and Portugal are lower)


Can you give me a link to that Alcalaina, please?


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Spain does have the third lowest crime rate in Europe (only Greece and Portugal are lower)


Shall we try that again? Spain is said to have the third lowest rate of _recorded _crime in Europe! The fact that Greece and Portugal are lower speaks for itself. It means that their law enforcement agencies are even less interested in recording petty crime than those of Spain.

I live in the area in which the OP is looking to purchase and I have two security trained German shepherd dogs and an untrainable ankle biting terrier all of which roam freely, a two and a half metre high fence topped with barbed wire (with an electric fence just inside it ostensibly to stop the horses rubbing against the fencing) around the entire circumference of my property, a burglar alarm connected to a central station and a pick-axe handle under the bed.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Can you give me a link to that Alcalaina, please?


Sorry - it was in either El Pais or The Independent earlier this year, but I can´t find it now!

I did find this though - crime rates are falling.
http://www.typicallyspanish.com/news/publish/article_25361.shtml


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Beachcomber said:


> S
> 
> I live in the area in which the OP is looking to purchase and I have two security trained German shepherd dogs and an untrainable ankle biting terrier all of which roam freely, a two and a half metre high fence topped with barbed wire (with an electric fence just inside it ostensibly to stop the horses rubbing against the fencing) around the entire circumference of my property, a burglar alarm connected to a central station and a pick-axe handle under the bed.


Poor you! Sounds like a thoroughly miserable existence.

I haven´t got anything worth nicking, but I do have an trained guard-cat who meows loudly if anyone wanders in.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Beachcomber said:


> I live in the area in which the OP is looking to purchase and I have two security trained German shepherd dogs and an untrainable ankle biting terrier all of which roam freely, a two and a half metre high fence topped with barbed wire (with an electric fence just inside it ostensibly to stop the horses rubbing against the fencing) around the entire circumference of my property, a burglar alarm connected to a central station and a pick-axe handle under the bed.


Gosh, I live in the same area too and I have none of those things. Should I be worried???

jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Gosh, I live in the same area too and I have none of those things. Should I be worried???
> 
> jo xxx


I read it & thought I'd wandered into SA by mistake!!!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Sorry - it was in either El Pais or The Independent earlier this year, but I can´t find it now!
> 
> I did find this though - crime rates are falling.
> Lowest crime rate for a decade in Spain


Unfortunately the spanish have caught on quickly to 'massaging the figures' like the UK & other countries do. So any stats. that are given are not really worth the paper they are printed on. You only have to look at the reduction in fatal accidents, attributed to the introduction of points, to see that . They do not include any accident involving commercial vehicles ( that includes car derived vans ! ) , & professional drivers . 

DGT hiding the real truth of accident numbers | SpanishNews.es


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I read it & thought I'd wandered into SA by mistake!!!


I thought I was back in the UK.
All my neighbours have dogs , some in big pens on the properties ( never saw the point in that, What do they do if there's an intruder, take a photo ? ) others that are free to roam around. All properties have rejas & a lot of the spanish have alarms installed. I know of quite a few foreigners who have guns & shotguns , both legal & illegal. It certainly doesn't appear to be a problem around here at the moment.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Beachcomber said:


> I live in the area in which the OP is looking to purchase and I have two security trained German shepherd dogs and an untrainable ankle biting terrier all of which roam freely, a two and a half metre high fence topped with barbed wire (with an electric fence just inside it ostensibly to stop the horses rubbing against the fencing) around the entire circumference of my property, a burglar alarm connected to a central station and a pick-axe handle under the bed.


I presume that this is supposed to be funny. 
If not it sounds like it time for you to leave Spain, if you can possibly get out of your self imposed Fort Knox, and try that other country someone else mentioned - South Africa!!!!You'll probably feel more at home there.



> All my neighbours have dogs , some in big pens on the properties ( never saw the point in that, What do they do if there's an intruder, take a photo ? ) others that are free to roam around. All properties have rejas & a lot of the spanish have alarms installed. I know of quite a few foreigners who have guns & shotguns , both legal & illegal. It certainly doesn't appear to be a problem around here at the moment.
> __________________


I suppose you're talking about Spain, but guns and shotguns?? Are you serious????
And then you say "It certainly doesn't seem to be a problem around here at the moment" What isn't problem?? Having a gun isn't a problem? Security isn't a problem?? I would kind of think it was a problem if my neighbours had legal or illegal firearms!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Our street has a lot of posh houses (which doesn't mean all the occupants are wealthy) and a couple of years ago nearly every one of them was broken into, sometimes at night, other times in broad daylight: thieves drove up in vans, got in empty houses, loaded the contents and drove off.
So now every house, ours included, has a security alarm and dogs of varying sizes. This mini-crime wave gave loads of business to the security companies!
Yet we don't feel unsafe here and often forget to lock doors and shut windows at night. Admittedly we have Our Little Azor but a determined burglar would deal with him.
If I lived in the campo I might feel differently, though. Large properties occupied by foreigners seem automatically to suggest great wealth although as I said this isn't always the case and at a time of high unemployment there will always be the desperate to add to the ranks of the evil.
So I would suggest a large dog at least....anyone living in the Alhaurin area can easily travel to the ADANA refugio in Estepona and select a suitable dog who will not only help you sleep easily but will make a great pet and companion.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I presume that this is supposed to be funny.
> If not it sounds like it time for you to leave Spain, if you can possibly get out of your self imposed Fort Knox, and try that other country someone else mentioned - South Africa!!!!You'll probably feel more at home there.
> 
> 
> ...


I live in the campo , although I am right on the edge of town, fortunately break-ins around here are quite rare ( at the moment ) . Also being in the campo is similar to where I lived in Devon , a lot of people own shotguns, more so in the UK, where you are unlikely to find a farmer without a shotgun. Many of the foreign occupants of the new builds had break-ins , as mrypg9 says, it's because they think they are wealthy.

Yes, I know of 4 or 5 spaniards with licensed hand guns , but they are all wealthy & have been held up @ gunpoint before. Most of these were years ago.
I have an english friend who has a licensed shotgun , who is surrounded by a land owned by a neighbour who has died & the widow lives now with the son. Whenever he sees someone wandering about, or the gypsys 'exercising' their greyhounds he always goes out with the gun & two giant dogs to see them off & note reg. nos.
No , I find it quite tranquil where I am, a lot better than along the coast in Devon where , whenever i knocked on a door it was answered by someone holding a baseball bat ! Always.
We don't bother much with security, the doors are always open during the day but the 3 dogs let us know when somethings up. My neighbours are the same , you can go over there, wander about & not find a soul & everythings open. Even the vehicles.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I don't like guns and I'm not really in favour of wider gun ownership but.....if we lived in an isolated part of the campo I think I would prefer to have some kind of firearm available for emergencies.
Being practical, it could take the police a hell of a long time to respond to an alarm call. And as I said and Gus agrees we foreigners are perceived albeit mistakenly as being uniformly wealthy and therefore reasonable targets for the desperate victims of the recession or the career criminal.
But we are two weak defenceless women (with a bloody great dog) and our circumstances would make us more vulnerable than say a family with large adult males.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I presume that this is supposed to be funny.
> If not it sounds like it time for you to leave Spain, if you can possibly get out of your self imposed Fort Knox, and try that other country someone else mentioned - South Africa!!!!You'll probably feel more at home there.
> 
> I suppose you're talking about Spain, but guns and shotguns?? Are you serious????
> And then you say "It certainly doesn't seem to be a problem around here at the moment" What isn't problem?? Having a gun isn't a problem? Security isn't a problem?? I would kind of think it was a problem if my neighbours had legal or illegal firearms!!


We have two _armerías_ (gun shops) in our town of 5,500 people. Hunting is very big here in the Alcornocales and they sell what they kill to _ventas_ and restaurants - rabbits, partridges, venison and wild boar.

However there has only been one recorded gun crime here in the last 10 years and that was a "crime of passion" in 2006 when a man shot his ex lover and then himself.

So gun ownership in the countryside is not necessarily a problem (unless you don't approve of hunting of course).


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

steven_matthews said:


> Hi
> 
> We are looking for a place in the campo around Alhaurin el Grande and de la Torre, we have noticed that most people seem to have large guard dogs, is this a security issue, or simply a love of dogs?
> 
> ...


Steven, I do hope all this hasn't put you off!!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Can you give me a link to that Alcalaina, please?


Found it at last: Crime free | Olive Press Newspaper

Probably not reliable, as Gus points out statistics are there to be massaged.


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I presume that this is supposed to be funny.
> If not it sounds like it time for you to leave Spain, if you can possibly get out of your self imposed Fort Knox, and try that other country someone else mentioned - South Africa!!!!You'll probably feel more at home there...


I don't see why taking the security of my family and myself seriously should be considered to be either be funny or a reason for anyone to be rude and ignorant about it. You deal with your security in your way and I will deal with it in mine. I don't think I need your advice on where I should live.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Beachcomber said:


> I don't see why taking the security of my family and myself seriously should be considered to be either be funny or a reason for anyone to be rude and ignorant about it. You deal with your security in your way and I will deal with it in mine. I don't think I need your advice on where I should live.


Actually beachcomber, surpisingly for you no doubt, I wouldn't classify myself as either rude or ignorant. 
I am very surprised that you have to take those security measures to feel that you are keeping your family safe. I genuinely thought it was a joke as I can't conceive why any one would want to emigrate to live under such conditions. True, I shouldn't tell you where to live; it was only a suggestion anyway. As long as you're happy...


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

Having seen the devastation caused by instances of burglary and serious criminal damage it's not something I would joke about or consider to be funny. 

Perhaps I should pass on your message to my two nearest Spanish neighbours whose security measures are at least equal to mine if not more so.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Beachcomber said:


> Having seen the devastation caused by instances of burglary and serious criminal damage it's not something I would joke about or consider to be funny.
> 
> Perhaps I should pass on your message to my two nearest Spanish neighbours whose security measures are at least equal to mine if not more so.


No, it's not funny. When we were in business in the UK we experienced burglary and criminal damage as a routine occurrence. This was mainly drug-related and involved some thoroughly unpleasant and disturbed characters who were repeat offenders and well-known to the police. Many would have been capable of extreme violence if disturbed during their criminal activities.
We took all the precautionary measures we could and also tried to get a sense of proportion about the situation. It's easy to become paranoid and sometimes taking precautions in itself invites speculation from the criminally-minded as to what valuables you are trying to protect.
I don't know much about the Alhaurin area but a well-informed resident tells me that there are some pretty unpleasant examples of British chav -scum lowlife that make life unpleasant for many in the town. I prefer to keep away from that kind of ambiance. Too much like some areas of the UK.
As I said earlier, if I lived in an isolated part of the campo I'd feel safer with a gun to hand. But I don't want to live my life as if I'm in a Boer-type laager so I live in a village with neighbours a shout away -although even that doesn't guarantee 100% protection. I think the OP was merely asking whether the area was lawless enough to require drastic security measures. It seems it is.
Which is why many of us prefer not to live in such places.
Which imo is what PW was pointing out.
We can't all be -or want to be Dirty Harry even if society might force us into that role sometimes.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> No, it's not funny.
> 
> Which is why many of us prefer not to live in such places.
> Which imo is what PW was pointing out.
> We can't all be -or want to be Dirty Harry even if society might force us into that role sometimes.


Yes, you've got it mrypg9!

So..., can I ask those of you who take severe security measures (guns, barbed wire fencing, pick axe under the bed...) Do you think the move to your area of Spain was worth it? Do you think the pros weigh out the security cons???


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Unfortunately the spanish have caught on quickly to 'massaging the figures' like the UK & other countries do. So any stats. that are given are not really worth the paper they are printed on. You only have to look at the reduction in fatal accidents, attributed to the introduction of points, to see that . They do not include any accident involving commercial vehicles ( that includes car derived vans ! ) , & professional drivers .
> 
> DGT hiding the real truth of accident numbers | SpanishNews.es


Thanks, I will read this and the article in the link sent by Alcalaina later on in the week.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, you've got it mrypg9!
> 
> So..., can I ask those of you who take severe security measures (guns, barbed wire fencing, pick axe under the bed...) Do you think the move to your area of Spain was worth it? Do you think the pros weigh out the security cons???


to me_ nothing_ would be worth living like that


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Beachcomber said:


> I don't see why taking the security of my family and myself seriously should be considered to be either be funny or a reason for anyone to be rude and ignorant about it. You deal with your security in your way and I will deal with it in mine. I don't think I need your advice on where I should live.


These threads are in answer to a question about how safe is the area between De La Torre and El Grande, and comparatively speaking it is a safe area. Your security measures are indeed you own affair, but they do not answer the original posters question. I'm sorry that you've obviously had the need for such high security measures, but I dont think it reflects the level of burglaries in the area as a whole 

Jo


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, you've got it mrypg9!
> 
> So..., can I ask those of you who take severe security measures (guns, barbed wire fencing, pick axe under the bed...) Do you think the move to your area of Spain was worth it? Do you think the pros weigh out the security cons???


Assuming that I am included in this then yes it's wonderful here, I take far less precautions here than I ever did in the Uk, although I still keep a pickaxe handle behind the front door. I personally haven't got a gun although I have been thinking of getting a shotgun license. I couldn't see the point of barbed wire on my fencing either as it is so easy to get over , yet the spaniards insist on it ! In fact ,it's very rare to find a spanish house plot that doesn't have the fence topped by barbed wire. 

I , personally , don't consider that most of what 's been posted are severe security measures. Nothing that I wouldn't have seen in Devon. Perhaps I was over exposed to the scum & low-life in the UK & became paranoid.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Assuming that I am included in this then yes it's wonderful here, I take far less precautions here than I ever did in the Uk, although I still keep a pickaxe handle behind the front door. I personally haven't got a gun although I have been thinking of getting a shotgun license. I couldn't see the point of barbed wire on my fencing either as it is so easy to get over , yet the spaniards insist on it ! In fact ,it's very rare to find a spanish house plot that doesn't have the fence topped by barbed wire.
> 
> I , personally , don't consider that most of what 's been posted are severe security measures. Nothing that I wouldn't have seen in Devon. Perhaps I was over exposed to the scum & low-life in the UK & became paranoid.


Well Gus, only you know if you're included in the security measure group or not!
We don't have an alarm, barbed wire, a gun, a pick axe handle or a pick axe come to that. We live in a residential area of about a 100 houses that are adosados and are about 20 years old. Most people have a wall or iron fence of about 2m and/ or a hedge around their property. Some, 20%?? have bars at the windows. Oh and we have a 15 year old dog who has been officially catagorised as senile by the vet. We are 95% Spanish families living all year round, most commuting to Madrid for work. There are breakins, but rarely.
A friend of mine lives in a different area, but nearby. Bigger house, more land and a little more isolated. About 4 years ago one of the houses was broken into and the women and her teenage son were tied up and "terrorised" by some foreign crooks, so that kind of thing does happen, but doesn't warrant special security. Most of those houses have an alarm now, but no bars on the windows.
I personally could not sleep with a pick axe handle under my bed, by my door or anywhere in the house, and don't even think about a gun. I can't imagine the stress of that, and even worse IMHO, getting used to it.
But... I haven't had the Devon experience, and I don't live in the same kind of property that you people do. Another but is...when we moved here we looked at more countrified, isolated properties and decided that wasn't for us, one of the reasons being the security. 
But anyway, I'm writing all this so people can see it's not that Spain is like XXXX, it depends where you live. And it's good to know you're happy with your choice!


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

My security system : Automatically sets itself, No problem with power cuts, rarely goes off at ungodly hours of the morning, who cares if the neighbours ignore him ?, low yearly maintenance, reliable ....


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> ...Your security measures are indeed you own affair, but they do not answer the original posters question. I'm sorry that you've obviously had the need for such high security measures...
> 
> Jo


I think they do exactly that. The OP is apparently being told by estate agents that crime is not a problem which is patently not true. It is a problem which I choose to address in my own way and I do not require sympathy from anyone for having done so.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Beachcomber said:


> I think they do exactly that. The OP is apparently being told by estate agents that crime is not a problem which is patently not true. It is a problem which I choose to address in my own way and I do not require sympathy from anyone for having done so.


As I stated in my previous posts, I live in the area we're talking about and I have seen no evidence of excessive crime in the area at all!! So I choose to believe the agents, my neighbours, both Spanish and English and my own eyes. I'm also confident enough to convey that information to the OP. 

Nowhere is 100% safe in this day and age, but this is a beautiful and safe part of Spain to live in IMO, Views to die for and convenient for the airport, towns, beaches and the mountains!

Jo x


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> So..., can I ask those of you who take severe security measures (guns, barbed wire fencing, pick axe under the bed...) Do you think the move to your area of Spain was worth it? Do you think the pros weigh out the security cons???


We have bars on the windows but so do all the houses in the village. It's a sensible precaution and means you can leave the windows open on hot summer nights to let the air through. We have no alarms, guns, pickaxes or anything else, and I too would hate to live like that. 

We don't have any valuables, other than a load of books, a couple of computers and a guitar or two. I don't see the point in owning valuable items if you're going to have to fortify your house and lose sleep for fear of somebody stealing them.

There was a burglary in our village (we call it a village but it's really a small town) four years ago; an English couple were back in the UK for Christmas and thieves broke through their wall from an empty house next door. All the locals were absolutely horrified as they have always been proud of the fact that it is a safe place for foreigners to live in. Other than that, we get a bit of petty theft (e.g. flowerpots off doorsteps) - annoying, but nothing to worry about.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

djfwells said:


> My security system : Automatically sets itself, No problem with power cuts, rarely goes off at ungodly hours of the morning, who cares if the neighbours ignore him ?, low yearly maintenance, reliable ....


He/ she looks nice!

Our dog doesn't hear hardly anything any more, and when he does, he goes to search for what ever it is in the opposite direction!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We have the bars at the windows (rejas), which, as Alcalaina says, are on most houses to allow windows to be left open, altho they seem to be a fashion thing more than anything else these days! We have an electric gate and a walled garden. Our main security item is our nieghbour who is a retired policeman and misses nothing lol. Sadly if we were to have a robbery, I think not only would they leave empty handed, but would have a whip-round for us before they left

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jojo said:


> Our main security item is our nieghbour who is a retired policeman and misses nothing lol.
> Jo xxx


Good to have your own personal Neighbourhood Watch!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

jojo said:


> We have the bars at the windows (rejas), which, as Alcalaina says, are on most houses to allow windows to be left open, altho they seem to be a fashion thing more than anything else these days! We have an electric gate and a walled garden. Our main security item is our nieghbour who is a retired policeman and misses nothing lol. Sadly if we were to have a robbery, I think not only would they leave empty handed, but would have a whip-round for us before they left
> 
> Jo xxx


Friends of ours bought a 2 bed terraced village house with a seperate garage & seperate garden from a retired Gc . When they completed the sale he gave them the keys, all 28 of them !


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

There have been lots of burglaries up near me-mainly properties not lived in except at weekends.I know that that is true also in the campo near Coin. According to my neighbours these are carried out by gangs coming up from the coast and targeting an area at a time.They do not think these gangs are Spanish.Stolen stuff is normally tools and electrical stuff--easy to sell on.
I don't have a gun or baseball bat--just the dogs.However I'm sure that most people do have a gun for hunting.Rejas can be jemmied off fairly easily if necessary or bent sideways to allow access.
The burglaries do go in spates up here.
Personally I'm not good about security--I do leave the front door open except at night.So far I've been lucky but I do think dogs are a very good idea!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

zilly said:


> There have been lots of burglaries up near me-mainly properties not lived in except at weekends.I know that that is true also in the campo near Coin. According to my neighbours these are carried out by gangs coming up from the coast and targeting an area at a time.They do not think these gangs are Spanish.Stolen stuff is normally tools and electrical stuff--easy to sell on.
> I don't have a gun or baseball bat--just the dogs.However I'm sure that most people do have a gun for hunting.Rejas can be jemmied off fairly easily if necessary or bent sideways to allow access.
> The burglaries do go in spates up here.
> Personally I'm not good about security--I do leave the front door open except at night.So far I've been lucky but I do think dogs are a very good idea!


They are saying that they're gangs of Morrocans. My friend was burgled while she was out and they went straight to her jewellery box in her bedroom, they seemed to know what they were looking for


Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> They are saying that they're gangs of Morrocans. My friend was burgled while she was out and they went straight to her jewellery box in her bedroom, they seemed to know what they were looking for
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


It's true what Zilly says, robberies tend to go in spates and the people accused of them seem to go in spates too. A few years ago around by us it was Romanians I think, putting on an arab accent!! Quite tricky I would have thought!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> It's true what Zilly says, robberies tend to go in spates and the people accused of them seem to go in spates too. A few years ago around by us it was Romanians I think, putting on an arab accent!! Quite tricky I would have thought!


Theres always talk. My friend (and I) tend to think its more likely to be someone who knows them as they went straight to her "treasure", even walking past mobile phones, electrical goods etc. What was alarming is that the thieves left a footprint on the wall and it looked like a childs print - well a very small foot. This friend lives near to Coin BTW

The police are involved tho and seem to have an idea who the "gang" are?????? and its they who mentioned Morrocans????????

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Some perspective: crime -burglary, house-breaking, petty theft -is commonplace in all countries. The type of crime you are likely to encounter will differ in some respects depending on the area you live in.
If you live in an urban area whether a 'posh' or poorer area you will be foolish if you don't take basic security precautions: locking doors, windows etc.
If you choose to live in a secluded or relatively secluded area you may be more vulnerable -for obvious reasons -and therefore need to take different measures: wire, dogs, alarms (of use chiefly for alerting the occupier to intruders) and even guns.
So the OP's question is irrelevant insofar as it isn't exclusive to Spain. The same applies everywhere I've lived: Canada, the Czech Republic, the UK, Poland and so on.
So you choose where you live bearing that in mind.
I don't really want to have a gun in my house -I'd probably end up literally shooting myself in the foot or my partner or dog - so I don't live in a secluded area.
But we lock doors (four locks on the main door), windows and gates, have an alarm and a very large dog -no-one argues with a 54 kilo Rhodesian Ridgeback.
But we did that in Prague and elsewhere because it's what sensible people do.


----------



## bradford108 (Oct 18, 2010)

I agree. Burglaries happen in all parts of the world. Just do your part to secure your home. I have a guard dog and roller shutters SNIP which I think would make burglars think twice before attempting to burglarize my home. I just make my home look hard to break into.


----------

